# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Urgent SOS svp aidez moi oiseaux maladie inconnue?

## Furette&co

Urgent SOS svp aidez moi
Bonjour, je suis vraiment très inquiète, et je me disait que peut-être quelquun pourrait maider. 
Voila, Mercredi 12 au soir j´ai récupéré 7 canetons piégés dans une écluse (la maman était de lautre côté mais elle a fini par partir avec les 7 autres petits quand il a commencé à pleuvoir) qui ont moins de quatre jours je pense. Nous les avons mis sous une lampe chauffante ils se sont blottis ensemble dessous, ils avaient lair plutôt bien et ont bu et mangé hier et ce matin. Mais hier vers 15-16h jai remarqué que trois dentre eux avaient un il fermé! Je ne sais pas quoi faire, je suis très inquiète surtout pour mes quatres autres oiseaux deux sont isolés donc ça va mais jai vraiment peur pour mon pigeonneau qui est si fragile et surtout pour ma petite poule naine qui hier a accidentellement ingéré un peut de leur pâtée (une becquée), ce matin elle a pondu un uf bizarre, au début elle était dans son pondoir alors jai ouvert la cage pour quelle sorte quand elle aurait fini, quelques minutes plus tard elle sest levée est sortit puis à poussé son cri de ponte, je suis allée voir, le pondoir était vide et a un mètre de sa porte elle avait fait une fiente (de consistance normale) et a côté (un peut dedans) il y avait un minuscule uf (un peut plus petit que celui dune caille, avec une coquille assez dure et plus foncée que d'habitude, ça nest peut-être quune coïncidence? Jai lut que les poules pouvaient parfois faire des ufs un peut bizarres juste pour rien. 
De plus, tous les petits des nichées qui les ont précédés (ces deux dernières années au moins et pas toujours de la même canne) ont disparus un par un (ou par deux/trois ou alors on revoyait la canne quelques jours plus tard et il nen restait plus que deux), en tout cas on na jamais vus de jeunes . Au début ils étaient 16 dans la nichée mais deux ont disparus mardi et quand je les ai aperçus ce matin il en manquait encore un. Jai tellement peur quils aient quelque chose de grave et mortel qui tue ma petite poule ou mon bébé pigeon, je les aime tellement je men voudrais horriblement, si ça se trouve ils ont une de ces maladies pour laquelle ils obligent labattage des élevages comme la salmonelle ce qui  expliquerait que seul les petits disparaissent. Je vous en prie aidez moi quest-ce que je dois faire?
jai prise la photo avant-hier soir, désolée on ne voit pas leurs yeux fermés ils ne sont apparus quaprès
Partagez sil vous plaît si vous connaissez quelquun qui peut aider
cordialement Furette

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,

Quelques réponses possibles là :
https://www.plumedeau.com/index.php?topic=10989.0

Sinon, pour la poulette, ça peut juste être une fin de chapelet d'oeufs il me semble.
Quant à la disparition de canetons, en dehors d'une maladie comme expliqué en lien au-dessus, ça peut aussi être un prédateur qui a trouvé le filon et est revenu se servir jusqu'à ce qu'il n'y en ait plus.

----------


## Furette&co

@phacélie est ce que la conjonctivite peut les tuer? Et si du coup cétait une maladie comme la salmonelle devrai-je traiter tout le monde aux antibiotiques dès maintenant, même (et surtout) mon pigeonneau qui a 18 jours qui est si fragile, la salmonelle pourrait elle le tuer sans quil nai aucun symptôme et que je le retrouve mort comme ça un matin? Si cest ça il ny a pas un risque que je lattrape et lui redonne?

----------


## phacélie

Non, je crois pas qu'une conjonctivite puisse les tuer si c'en est une.
Pour le reste, je ne sais pas trop, il faudrait demander à un véto d'identifier la maladie si c'en est une/conseil à un pharmacien.

----------


## Furette&co

@Phacélie Voilà, jai des nouvelles, Désolée pour ce long message, je navais pas vraiment le temps ces derniers jours alors je me rattrape.
Au début je pensait les rendre à leur maman puis javait hésité vu quils sont peut-être malade, jattendait quand même quelle passe pas loin, mais ces derniers jours (a cause du mauvais temps je pense) elle est à peine venue pointer son nez pour repartir tout de suite, dailleurs je ne lai pas vue ce matin, jai bien cru les entendre mais le temp de sortir il ny avait plus personne, hier elle navait que quatre canetons, le jaune quil lui restait avait disparu (plus vulnérable aux prédateurs par sa couleur je pense) ainsi que le plus petit un peu faible qui dormait toujours a côté delle sans vraiment toucher la nourriture. Samedi deux de nos canetons sont morts, au début on sest inquiété car ils avaient pourtant lair daller bien mais en fait ils le sont peut-être dhydrocution car on leur avais mis de leau un peu plus froide que dhabitude le soir, et les corps étaient mouillés, on a lut un témoignage dun éleveur qui avait plusieurs fois retrouvé ses canetons morts sur le dos (comme les nôtres) pas loin de leur bassin, il a enlevé leau et il navait plus de problèmes, alors on met moins deau (juste assez pour boire) et tiède le soir. Ce matin comme ils étaient très sales à cause de leur bouillie dans laquelle ils se frottent on leur a mis un plus grand bassin et ils ont adoré, ils ont lair daller bien, même si le duvet mouillé leur donne un air tout maigre et piteux, après ils se mettent sous la lampe pour sécher. Pour linstant ils vont bien (en tout cas ils en ont lair), ma petite poule avait bien pondu un uf bizarre tout petit (vendredi je crois) mais ça devait être une fin de chapelet comme on me la dit (peut-être ici je ne sais plus) car depuis ses ufs sont parfaitement normaux, ma caille qui était isolée ne lest plus mais elle ne craint pas grand chose je pense car elle vient dune animalerie dont elle sest évadée (cest aussi comme ça que javait eu mes trois premières cailles) et apparemment elle est vermifugée et vaccinée contre a peut près tout ce contre quoi elle peut lêtre et mon pigeonneau est toujours vivant malgré mes craintes et il a même grandi

----------


## Furette&co

Jai revue la canne en promenant mon chien, il ny avait plus que trois canetons pourtant ils ont lair en pleine forme (dailleurs aucun na les yeux fermés), ça doit être des prédateurs...
Sinon je suis allée à La Rochelle il ya un mois pour un test de vue et à côté du parc animalier il y a un petit ruisseau (artificiel je pense) avec plein doisons et canetons (des dizaines!) certains assez grands avec leurs parents et beaucoup de fossés et rivières ou jai vu de jeunes canards. Jai pensé aux différences par rapport aux nôtres et elles sont assez nombreuses, déja il ny a pas de prédateurs (au pire ils peuvent se faire écraser par des voitures en traversant la route mais les voitures ne vont pas vite et sont peu nombreuses à cet endroit) alors que chez nous il y a les silures qui peuvent avaler entier les pigeons qui se baignent (nos silures ne sont peut-être pas assez gros pour les pigeons (je nen ai vus que des moyens alors je ne sais pas) mais ils le sont assez pour les canetons à mon avis), aussi les anguilles qui dévorent les pigeonneaux vivant lorquils tombent du nid dans leau (je les ai vues faire une fois ou je suis arrivée trop tard pour le sauver, cétait horrible) (on a dailleurs vues des petites carpes essayer dattraper les pattes du petit caneton jaune), ou les rapaces et les rats (ils peuvent peut-être les avoir a terre la nuit?) sinon chez nous il y a les bateaux et un membre de ma famille ma suggéré que les antifoullings (peintures anti coquillages toxiques (je pense que ça ne sécrit pas comme ça)) pourraient sinon empoisonner les canetons qui raclent les coques pour manger algues et petites bêtes soit peut-être influer sur la fertilité des cannes et produire des petits faibles ou malades (sans compter les émanations de peintures neuves et les morceaux des vieilles, les poussières tombent dans leau quand les gens sur les quais poncent les coques pour en changer)ça influence peut-être? Donnez moi votre avis  :Big Grin:

----------


## phacélie

C'est vrai que c'est une calamité, ces chantiers à l'air libre, j'espère que ça finira par être interdit.
La règlementation sur les anti-foulings évolue pour limiter la toxicité sur l'environnement, mais bon, ce sont toujours des biocides...

Il y a plein de prédateurs potentiels, les corvidés aussi, par exemple, sont susceptibles de les prédater pour nourrir leurs propres petits.
Si des gens ont des chiens qu'ils laissent courir ou nager après, ça peut être un danger aussi, soit ils peuvent les tuer ou les séparer de leur mère et de sa relative protection.
La cane elle-même peut être plus ou moins "bonne" mère, surtout si elle est jeune et sans trop d'expérience.

C'est triste pour la mort des petits canetons ( en effet, ils sont très fragiles aux refroidissements quand ils n'ont que du duvet qui n'est pas imperméable ) mais pour ceux qui restent en vie et qui sont en forme, malgré tous les dangers que ça représente, ce serait le mieux de les rendre à la maman.

----------

